# Willow working on her soft mouth not one feather removed from the **** bird head



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Rudy was so kind and giving

each mistake He made Her Restart her game


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rudy - the true test 4 a soft mouth ? Dove's - PIKE picks up over a K every year - you knock them down & and PIKE brings them back soft but still has feathers in his mouth - a true test 4 a soft retrieve !!!!! that is Y I love PIKE - most V's do not like picking up soft birds !!!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Empty or 1/2? tonight

It is Friday soda and suds ;D

LOL thanks a real help upland guide age 14 

bottoms up"

bro trust me

Birds , mates and leads year 50 plus'

but thanks are real learning "Tool" 

the bus has not moved in years

Now me have the magic keys ???

Cheers ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rudy - 1/2 in 1/2 out - just pointing out the true difference - the pups start out with my hand in the food bowl - no bitting unless under command - LOL !!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

nice one Rudy and Willow ;D, any chance of hopping over the pond and teaching Ruby?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ruby is a sweetheart, and will get it down,
If you want to increase her drive for the retrieve, she is big enough to use bantam roosters. Hobble a live rooster and give it a short toss in the air. It will make so much noise ( clucking and flapping wings) she won't be able to resist going after it. You just do 2-3 retrieves at a time, then put the rooster up for a couple of days. This way she never has a chance for it to just become work to her.

Just a warning, we don't do this with young pups.
What excites and builds drive in dogs, can scare puppies.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

How Big are your beds, Chairs and $hiters? ;D

are they bench tested Swede dna?

Trust me this matters 

and we must be eating only salt water chromers sporting sea lice in bunches 8)

I have a gig "

The Nordic Warrior against all odds'

Raw extreme remote Glaciers

let me finish this one first Mate

then will turn that pond to glass

Why

We can"

warn the wife and kids

 I eat it all ;D

"Showtime"

buy coolers in bunches


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rudy said:


> How Big are your beds, Chairs and $hiters? ;D
> 
> are they bench tested Swede dna?
> 
> ...


wife and kids warned....the only thing that wife fears is "arc eye" and "argon flash" (her being a turbine welder, now a lecturer in stainless steel welding), kids, well they fear nothing that doesn't hurt, "feel the fear and do it anyway"


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Them I love ;D mate Before each war

attitude is everything 

Know we must breach the pond

the War flags are raised

lol

Before You dance

Flexelicous

lol

Kids some 6ft 5' some littles

this made my day

and I must flex back at them

they demanded some showtimes


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

No hate Bro

these eyes have been really punished them thumb cheaters 

Is there a parrot on your lady's head? ;D lol

Just asking

I am very Blonde :


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

can't do Chromers though, 20 mile inland, decent spate and high tide brings liced fish up in 36 hours, still ingot bright and not wearing any war paint though, the ones with a smattering of lipstick go back to spawn,,,,unless they're grilse, they go for Ruby's tea


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rudy said:


> No hate Bro
> 
> these eyes have been really punished them thumb cheaters
> 
> ...


no parrot, but stangely enough on our wedding night she told me that she'd had a "cockatoo"...


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D


----------

